# New bull terrier picturs



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

...........................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics  the puppy ones are very cute, they are all realy nice dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and glad to see you back,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely looking arent they. 
Has your bitches paw healed up now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Lovely looking arent they.
> Has your bitches paw healed up now?


shes still limping abit  having her first season at the minute so shes a bit under the weather


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks mate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Gorgeousssssssssss pic's x i really liked the one when they are all pogging thrugh the patio doors lol, excellent post x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres another of me and my favorite girl!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is a lovely dog such a sweet face, oh and you look ok too


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> she is a lovely dog such a sweet face, oh and you look ok too


thanks vix ! We have yet to see what you loooks like!?/


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

there are a couple of me in the post a pic thread you just have to find them  they are a couple of years old though


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> there are a couple of me in the post a pic thread you just have to find them


yeah but there from the 1980s so they dont count vix


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no not that old just about 2 or 3 years old LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is that the picture of you with your dad vixie,????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes thats the one


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

I;ve fallen for your Ivor.....
Never seen a bully this colour and i think he is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Gorgeous bullys


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww they're all gorgeous, Sasha does have a look of a little angel about her, look at those eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

How did u spend your time with 5 bull terrie .....need to learn from u

btw nice picture


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

naruto said:


> How did u spend your time with 5 bull terrie .....need to learn from u
> 
> btw nice picture


Its crazy ! i must be crrazy!


----------



## bassetmad (Nov 8, 2007)

BEAutiful dogs
will be my very own bully owner later in the year when we find one to suit our needs...


----------

